# Soldier's creek launch ramp



## wgdunaway (Jun 15, 2009)

Where is nearest ramp to Soldier's creek in Perdido Bay? Thanks in advance.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Are you talking about soldier's creek off of Gulf Beach HWY by the Tom Thumb. If so, you can go down Old gulf Beach HWY and turn on to Hughes Ave which turns into Robertson Rd and then turn right on Fenceline Rd. When you are on Fenceline Rd there will be a boat ramp sign on the left.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

> *acoustifunk (8/17/2009)*Are you talking about soldier's creek off of Gulf Beach HWY by the Tom Thumb. If so, you can go down Old gulf Beach HWY and turn on to Hughes Ave which turns into Robertson Rd and then turn right on Fenceline Rd. When you are on Fenceline Rd there will be a boat ramp sign on the left.




The Soldier's Creek he is talking about is in AL, and empties into Perdido Bay. Where are you driving from?


----------



## RogueAngler (May 12, 2009)

There is a public launch behind Pirate's Cove. Take 95 south and then a left on Josephine Dr. (I think) towards Camp Dixie and it's on your right. You will be about 10 minutes from Soldier's by boat. I'm not sure if there is one closer to Soldier's.


----------



## wgdunaway (Jun 15, 2009)

I have discovered a ramp on Palmetto Creek, near Soldier Creek, but can't find out much about it. Anyone ever launched there? Thanks


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

There is a small launch on co rd 97, its directly across from baldwin street. ramp on right, baldwin on left. there is also a public launch a little farther down the road. both will be on the right heading south.


----------

